# Line cook looking to break into MA. Need advice.



## CyrusTheBard (Sep 20, 2019)

I trained in TKD as a kid, but finances got in the way of completing the program, and now I'm completely out of shape, but I'm not disabled in any way.

After doing some research, I've found that I'm attracted to Aikido because of its defensive philosophy and Muay Thai because of its offensive effectiveness compared to its relatively small technique pool.
I'm also looking to optimize my body for agility and endurance rather than raw power output.

My question is this, are there any other MA that I could benefit from with these things in mind?

EDIT: Fixed a minor flub.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 20, 2019)

What schools are in your area, that you could attend?  Those are your options, so start by looking at them.


----------



## CyrusTheBard (Sep 20, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> What schools are in your area, that you could attend?  Those are your options, so start by looking at them.



By reputation, those that are worth training at that I am aware of are sport schools rather than defense schools. The best compromise I can come up with is a TKD dojo that is headed by someone who is ex-Special Forces.

That said, I can fit my life into a suitcase and a large duffel, so relocation is not an issue if need be, so long as I remain within the U.S.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 20, 2019)

CyrusTheBard said:


> By reputation, those that are worth training at that I am aware of are sport schools rather than defense schools. The best compromise I can come up with is a TKD dojo that is headed by someone who is ex-Special Forces.
> 
> That said, I can fit my life into a suitcase and a large duffel, so relocation is not an issue if need be, so long as I remain within the U.S.


I wouldn't relocate for a hobby you don't even know if you'll stick with yet.

Also, a school being sports focused isn't necessarily a bad thing, depending on the sport. Baseball obviously won't help you too much, but kickboxing might. And keep in mind both TKD and muay thai (and aikido) can be sports focused as well.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 20, 2019)

CyrusTheBard said:


> By reputation, those that are worth training at that I am aware of are sport schools rather than defense schools. The best compromise I can come up with is a TKD dojo that is headed by someone who is ex-Special Forces.
> 
> That said, I can fit my life into a suitcase and a large duffel, so relocation is not an issue if need be, so long as I remain within the U.S.


Also, if you tell us where you live (even general area), someone here might have a recommendation. A lot of schools are bad at the whole marketing/visibility thing.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 21, 2019)

Pick a club turn up and go train


----------



## snake_monkey (Sep 23, 2019)

CyrusTheBard said:


> I trained in TKD as a kid, but finances got in the way of completing the program, and now I'm completely out of shape, but I'm not disabled in any way.
> 
> After doing some research, I've found that I'm attracted to Aikido because of its defensive philosophy and Muay Thai because of its offensive effectiveness compared to its relatively small technique pool.
> I'm also looking to optimize my body for agility and endurance rather than raw power output.
> ...



I'm sure you have some level of fitness to be able to be on your feet prepping in a kitchen and perhaps lifting boxes of chicken etc. (I was in the industry for a long time, and hovering over a cutting board tightened my back). 

That said, the short answer to your question is yes, there are many other MA that could be beneficial for you, but as most would recommend - my advice would be to try something in your area. In terms of fitness - it just happens that martial arts training improves fitness, but some fitness on your own will also improve your martial arts training experience. Tai-Chi and other martial arts which have a fitness aspect and consider the long-term health of the body are worth considering. Many people don't realize but Wing Chun trains a high level of stamina in a fighter, and of course power. There are different ways of looking at things, so check out the schools in your area to see which one is a good fit.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 23, 2019)

CyrusTheBard said:


> My question is this, are there any other MA that I could benefit from with these things in mind?


If you are looking for variety (50+)with a lot of movement
Jow Ga Kung Fu
Choy Li Fut
Hung Gar

If you are looking for limited techniques (10) with a lot of movement
Muay thai



CyrusTheBard said:


> I'm also looking to optimize my body for agility and endurance rather than raw power output.


  This is going to be a lot of your Chinese Martial arts, except for Wing Chun and Tai Chi other similar arts.  If you are looking for agility then you'll need to take a Shaolin based martial arts or TKD (korean).  Those systems will take care of the agility.

other than that you can add drills that will help you either with agility, power, or defense.  But if you are looking for agility baked into the forms then, you definitely want to look at the CMA systems.  They like to jump around


----------



## Martial D (Sep 23, 2019)

CyrusTheBard said:


> I trained in TKD as a kid, but finances got in the way of completing the program, and now I'm completely out of shape, but I'm not disabled in any way.
> 
> After doing some research, I've found that I'm attracted to Aikido because of its defensive philosophy and Muay Thai because of its offensive effectiveness compared to its relatively small technique pool.
> I'm also looking to optimize my body for agility and endurance rather than raw power output.
> ...


What do you hope to get out of it?

'Martial arts' is a rather loose category, encompasses a lot of different sorts of training.


----------



## mrt2 (Sep 23, 2019)

CyrusTheBard said:


> I trained in TKD as a kid, but finances got in the way of completing the program, and now I'm completely out of shape, but I'm not disabled in any way.
> 
> After doing some research, I've found that I'm attracted to Aikido because of its defensive philosophy and Muay Thai because of its offensive effectiveness compared to its relatively small technique pool.
> I'm also looking to optimize my body for agility and endurance rather than raw power output.
> ...


What do you mean by completely out of shape?  Are you overweight?  Morbidly obese?  Can you do 20 pushups?  or one pushup?  can you get up off the floor easily?

Others may know more about this, but it seems to me that Aikido and Muy Thai are complete opposites when it comes to approaches.  One is very aggressive and sport focused, the other very traditional, and pretty much opposed to any kind of competition.

RE: optimizing your body.  I dunno.  That is sort of where the martial art intersects with your own personal training.  My suggestion would be since you have some familiarity with Tae Kwon Do, why not start there and see how quickly you can get up to speed with that.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Sep 24, 2019)

Not a fully serious recommendation, but knife based FMA just so you can use the knife you work with all day.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 27, 2019)

You haven't mentioned what else is in your area.  But if there is a Hapkido school around, check it out.  The one I studied had a lot of physical training and stretching.  Needed for what we studied.  Of course, I can't guarantee any other school would be the same.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Accidental double post.


----------

